# Amboise June 2013



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.openamboise.com/accueil/rendez-vous-en-2013/

La 19ème édition de l'Open de France de Brass Band d'Amboise aura lieu les 7, 8 et 9 Juin 2013.

in English that's 7th, 8th and 9th June 

*not sure whether this should be a 'Get together' or an 'informal meet' ...

*Admin*
I've put this in both the aforementioned sub forums ... 
the latter would seem the best option so folks could declare interest and others can see who's going. Delete as appropriate.

site admin note - this one 8)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't think me and Mary will be able to make this one. More or less decided to stay in Blighty next year - due to big birthday for me around those dates and self inflicted financial restrictions, due to a planned long European trip (after Mary retires) the following year.

Can heartily reccomend the weekend to all MHF'ers though and Graham et al are always top company. Last years spontaneous recital under our canopy - and following spectacular thunderstorm will live long in the memory  

Steve.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Not sure that I want to go now if me fan club won't be there   :lol: 

(and half of me audience will be missing  :lol: )


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*We'll be there*

yes it in our itinary for next year.

Stayed on the campsite couple of weeks ago made up our minds to go for the brass bang gig next year.

Should be enough time to drum up a fair bit of support.

Bryan


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I was there for 4 nights last month... 21st - 24th .... 

Sunday Market was good as was the Saturday 'Sale' in town, the shops had stalls outside with the sale items on.

It was gratifying to be recognised by the lass in the site reception, only had to give surname and confirm which city :wink:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Amboise*

bump


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Ambois meet next June*

Yes we would like to join the meet, but don't know where to put our names down?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Lecky 7

The list and link usually go up (AFAIK/remember) nearer the time ... putting your name on here will do for now :wink:


Graham
(xgx)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're up for it too . . . 8)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Just twigged the the fact that Admin have put this as a 'Get Together' which means there won't be a sign in link :roll: 

So far:
xgx
the snail
lecky7
Vicdicdoc


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Dare say we will be there again. If only to see how much Thomas has grown. (little boy who carries band name placards) 
Unless of course we do actually get to Germany or the I-O-M TT.
Tubby will be missed as will Miss Ambrosia.

Need Gaspipe and Chrysanthemum to give it some thought now 

Val & Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Graham, Do you recall cooking those Toulouse Sausages whilst next to us ? Smelt a treat.
We went to El Clerc or some such supermarket and purchased three large Bangers which I thought were the same.
Grilled them on my Cadac and they split. The smell was absolutely revolting, the taste even worse. Pig doings came to mind.

Apparently I had purchased Andouilettes a supposed French delicacy which should be boiled.

Not to be repeated.
Val & Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Need Gaspipe and Chrysanthemum to give it some thought now


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Steve
It's unlikely that Gaspipe and Chrysanthemum will be going to the band contest in 2013 - but we haven't made any firm plans yet so you never know.

As for listing the event as a "meet" on the forum...........

I don't really think it's necessary, this thread fulfills most of the requirements, and it couldn't be done unless someone is prepared to formally propose the meet and act as coordinator. Not much point in me doing it as I don't expect to be attending. If anyone considers it to be vital and is willing to act as coordinator, send me a PM and I'll help them set it up.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Graham, Do you recall cooking those Toulouse Sausages whilst next to us ? ...
> Val & Steve


Yes! They were from the Sunday Market...

I made the same mistake as you a few years back... they looked like bratwurst, the picture looked promising.... YUK !!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all ,i,m a brass band man through and through still playing ,we go to Amboise every year been doing so for last 6yrs as we live in France ..i sit in the theatre all day listening to the contest can,t be doing with the street stuff untill the last concert,,and i will definetly be there 2013 ,we are moving back to the uk this year ,,so any band looking for a decient Euphonium player around the Leicester /Nottingham area give me a P.M.regards Les....


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

List so far...
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc
pneumatician
lesanne

***** If you're interested in this get together, copy and paste, add your username , post it


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Amboise*

I think 'waspes' will be coming as well, we started asking people before you posted this link, and all being well they'll be coming too!!
Rosemary


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi yes we will be coming Please put our names down.

Thanks Peter.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Amboise*

List so far... 
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes

**** If you're interested in this get together, copy and paste, add your username , post it *


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We might be interested.we enjoy listening to bands in the open but probably not the same piece ad infinitum! is that likely to be a problem? is it on the aire or campsite? sorry so many q's! we love Amboise n would enjoy meeting with other MHF folk. on kindle so copy/paste is beyond me!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi JWW, fear not, it won't be the same piece ad infinitum. For that you would need to sit in the (hothouse) theatre along with lesanne and other diehards. The 'street' is the place for the real atmosphere (quite reminiscent of the famous Whit walks only on a much smaller scale). Bands march along the street playing a chosen march, then perform another 'contest' march. All different pieces - and standards. The atmosphere is excellent.

There are also several outside concerts at locations around the town. Great!

WE stay on tha campsite which is right next to the Aire - last year it was cheaper than the Aire!!!! May not get the same deal this year but it is still very reasonable and lots of space to be able to get the old MHF community spirit going  

Steve.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

List so far... 
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW

*** If you're interested in this get together, copy and paste, add your username , post it


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

:idea: What we need now is the show discount code for DFDS :wink:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks for that Steve. Yes we're interested.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Ferry booked, that's me sorted .... barring natural disasters 

*JWW*
I've added you to the list, if you change your mind simply copy and paste the list without your username.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Amboise*

List so far... 
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer (God Willing!)

*** If you're interested in this get together, copy and paste, add your username , post it


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Viv, looking forward to seeing you there :wink: 

List so far... 
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Graham,
I have added our names to the list - We will be on our back from the Spain MHF meet around that time.
Colin & Liz

List so far... 
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer
Betsy


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

betsy said:


> We will be on our back from the Spain MHF meet around that time.
> Colin & Liz


Don't worry, I'm sure that 'tween us we can get you on your feet again 

Looking forward to seeing there.

List so far... 
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer
Betsy


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds good, think we may be going too - do you stay on the Aire or campsite and as it is so busy do we need to book or what?

List so far... 
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer
Betsy
Nethernut[/quote]


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

The meet's usually on the campsite (well worth it for the showers!) and although some have pre-booked in previous years, I've always turned up 'on spec', it's a large site 200 + places.

hope you can make it ...

Looking forward to seeing everyone there 

List so far... (11 M/hs)
xgx 
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy
Nethernut


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We stay on the camp site. Two reasons:- Almost the same price and we would't all get onto the Aire. Besides its a long walk to come and hear Grahams recitals (or is that a good thing)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm working on your personal dawn chorus Steve ... should have me bagpipes in tune by June


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Steve if you remember last year we were actually cheaper than the aire at around €8 incl elec and showers due to it being their Mother's Day weekend. Great value then. We never use site showers or facilities so they don't interest me, but the mucks is great whoever play it


Carol


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry Carol, just couldn't resist...... :wink: 


carol said:


> We never use site showers ... but the mucks is great ...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Lol

Oh dear fingers and predictive text

MUSIC


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

seems your fingers are not very preditive carol x


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Just thinking of a the tune that could be played on Bagpipes, Tuba and Squeezbox that could accompany Val's Albert recital or her other favourite "Going Home" (isn't that "Hovis"). Needs plenty of lubrication to get her started tho!

Steve


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Bernies*

Had a pm from the Bernies asking to be added....

List so far... (12 M/hs)

the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy 
Nethernut
Bernies
xgx

done! 
(btw It's not a free service! Fortunately red vino's cheap there....:lol: )


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

***If your plans change and you can't make it please copy the list, remove your name and post it ... Ta!

**** If* you'd like to join us there, please copy and paste the list, add your username and post it... like wot I've done 'ere, innit 

The list so far:
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
lesanne 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy 
Nethernut 
Bernies 
xgx


----------



## Hoedown (Apr 27, 2012)

*A couple of questions about Amboise*

We are newcomers to Motorhomefacts.

This will be our first foray in to France (ferry on 29th May) and we are booked in to Le Chant at Mouliherne from Sun 9th, so would be quite interested in trying to meet up with the rest of you. Are we correct in assuming that you will be staying on the municipal site in Amboise (de l'ille d'Or)?
Would we just be able to turn up and hope to get a pitch?

Are any of you going to be at the Peterborough Show? May be we could introduce ourselves then?

Sue and Brian


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: A couple of questions about Amboise*



> This will be our first foray in to France (ferry on 29th May) and we are booked in to Le Chant at Mouliherne from Sun 9th, so would be quite interested in trying to meet up with the rest of you. Are we correct in assuming that you will be staying on the municipal site in Amboise (de l'ille d'Or)? Yes
> 
> Would we just be able to turn up and hope to get a pitch?
> Yes, usually no problem, I won't be booking in advance
> ...


Click on 'Expand'

I'm not going to the P'boro show but others may be... meantime, feel free to add yourselves to the list 

'Get togethers' are unstructured and very informal :wink:


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

We should be there, been twice before and really enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## Hoedown (Apr 27, 2012)

Have now added ourselves - looking forward to meeting some new friends.



The list so far:
the snail
lecky7
Vicdicdoc
pneumatician
lesanne
waspes
JWW
HermanHymer
Betsy
Nethernut
Bernies
xgx
Hoedown


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Wish we could come but still no MH but hope to meet up again 2014. Last two years have been great

Can you get dates for then pls before you leave

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm another that is sad to be absent, 2014 is definately on our radar too.
Steve.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmm ... think I might give 2014 a miss :lol: 

2013 is bound to be unlucky, I bet no-one volunteers to do me washing up


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a shame it's a week early for us. I'm at Le Mans for the 22nd so crossing over the channel on the 12th for a few days touring before the big boys party and motor racing at Le Mans.

Have a great time.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Revised list:

the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy 
Nethernut 
Bernies 
Hoedown
xgx


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

Revised list: 

the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy 
Nethernut 
Bernies 
Hoedown 
xgx
Lockkeeper 
Hazel and I will be there

Don


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you there!

that brings us back up to 13... lucky for some :wink: 

The list so far:

the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy 
Nethernut 
Bernies 
Hoedown 
Lockkeeper 
xgx


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Can we have more info please?
Not been before but may be able to make this on way back from Italy
Do you have to book?
Margaret


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Mees
It's simply a 'get together' at the Ile d'Or campsite in the middle of the Loire at Amboise. Nothing is 'organised' as such, it's informal, free and easy, do or don't as you please.
There's a brass band 'do' on that weekend (they perform in the town square for free!) and there's a good Sunday market ... all within easy walking distance of the campsite (swim if you like but there is a road  )

as for booking, I've always turned up 'on spec', it's a large site 200 + places.


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

Revised list: 

the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy 
Nethernut 
Bernies 
Hoedown 
xgx
Lockkeeper 
Hazel and I will be there

Don


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Do we aim for a certain part of the site or just look out for GB registered motorhomes? 
We leave for France in 2 weeks, looking forward to the Amboise weekend.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*plenty of room in Ambois*

The site is a municipal one you just book in and find a spot,there always seems to be plenty of room, we always try to park on the main road coming in (near th showers) but no real preference.

Look forward to meeting you there.

Bryan-


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I've found a plan of the site from last year but it doesn't show all of the pitch numbers. 
I'll be looking to get on a pitch _sans l'arbre pour le satellite_ (without trees cos I have a fixed satellite dome) ... usually somewhere between Allée des Sable and Allée des Mariniers in sectuer B.

In the past they've tried to keep M/hs in the A and B sections but I've never had problems when requesting a change of pitch.

Current list:
the snail 
lecky7 
Vicdicdoc 
pneumatician 
waspes 
JWW 
HermanHymer 
Betsy 
Nethernut 
Bernies 
Hoedown 
Lockkeeper
xgx

any changes, copy and paste, amend and post


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We leave for France tomorrow evening, still planning on arriving in Amboise sometime on Friday 7th. We'll be the couple in a Bailey with a Border Terrior!
Jan & Bill


----------



## Hoedown (Apr 27, 2012)

We also leave for France, Weds am and hope to get to Amboise either Thurs 6th or Fri 7th. We have a small motorhome, Swift Mondial nicknamed the tea van due to it's number plate (T...KAR) !

We look forward to meeting up with you all.

Sue & Brian


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

A week today and I'll be on me way  

...Bring me Sunshine.................


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Sadly due to the fact we have been retreating from the inclement weather in France, we will not be attending this years Amboise Festival due to the fact we are now in the deep South. 
The forecast still not good for the North we will be staying a little longer.
Val and I do hope you will all enjoy yourselves and if the Brass isn't up to scratch then we are sure Grahams assorted instruments will compensate.

Trarfernow


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that S&V, I was looking forward to killing and sharing a 'Toulouse' or two  

On the upside, I won't need to pack me bagpipes


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

These are the weather predictions for Amboise for next week, so don't let the current cold snap in mid-France put you off! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the averses (storms) predicted for the weekend are few and far between.  
Tendances des jours suivants
Mardi 04
Soleil
9°C / 19°C
Mercredi 05
Soleil
10°C / 21°C
Jeudi 06
Couvert
12°C / 23°C
Vendredi 07
Rares averses
13°C / 24°C
Samedi 08
Averses
13°C / 22°C
Dimanche 09
Averses
13°C / 21°C

(Must change my signature by-line now back in France. Spain was great!    )


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Amboise*

Just found out we can't get in to see the show at PUY DE FOU as booked up so may head for Amboise instead!May be there Ford Buccaneer Caravel SAU 7R


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Bring some sunshine, we may need it


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

In Amboise now - very hot (nearly 30)and sunny, still sitting out at 22.05. Sitting listening to the squeeze box - so relaxing. Lets hope a portend of a good weekend. Been in France for over a week and not seen any rain (am I chancing fate!). Free wifi on site although a bit irregular.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi folks, sorry to have run off without saying goodbye. 

We decided only this morning, when it looked like the rain might be on for the day, that we'd skip the intended washing and just head up north. Of course, by the time we were going a) the weather looked like it might be changing - hope it did for your sakes. And b) there was no one to say cheerio to - I guess you'd all headed for the market. So we just left a note on PnK's van. 

We thoroughly enjoyed the bands and the atmosphere - it will certainly be on our radar in future years. 

It was good to catch up with some old friends and to meet new ones. 

Hope your day went well. We're on the live paired at Pont de l'Arche. Last time we came this way there were a lot of works going on down by the river and we couldn't find anywhere to park. Just about to mosey into town - the legs will be walked off us! 

Bonne route! MnJ


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

.... I did, of course, mean the lovely aire, rather than the live paired!


----------

